# Keeping cool in hot summer



## BranscumFarm (May 9, 2018)

What are some ways you keep your rabbits cool. Now that it is summer I don't want mine to over heat.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (May 9, 2018)

Fans, frozen water in plastic bottles, large ceramic floor tiles, lots of shade, and swamp coolers to name a few.


----------



## mystang89 (May 10, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> Fans, frozen water in plastic bottles, large ceramic floor tiles, lots of shade, and swamp coolers to name a few.


+^


----------



## BranscumFarm (May 16, 2018)

Check this video out. My rabbits are loving their ice to stay cool in these hot temperatures.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (May 16, 2018)

You don't need fans directly on them, but with the sudden heat wave that swept the country and so many breeders losing rabbits, mostly pregnant does but also does, bucks, and young bunnies, I placed them more directly with our set up. I have one doe due Friday, the last kindle of the breeding season, and she looked pretty miserable until we got a fan on her. She perked up the next day. However, it was tickling the ears of one buck, so when it got a bit cooler, he seemed happier with the fan off.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Jun 2, 2018)

My husband also bought these Granite Stone tiles from Amazon that are working great. They are working better then the cheep ceramic tile and hold the cool much longer. You can follow this link https://amzn.to/2J4uh0a to check Amazon for tiles. I love them so far and the rabbits seem to love them also.

If you want to watch my review of the tiles check out this video. I also talk more about keeping them rabbits cool.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 3, 2018)

How long do the granite tiles stay cool?  What tiles did you get from Amazon?  I have some very interested bunnies clamoring for the answers.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 3, 2018)

They look relatively small in the pic. Mine are ceramic and 12"×12". Rough on one side and smooth on the other.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

Fill plastic bowls with water and freeze. Pop the ice out in the morning, refill and refreeze the bowl. Put the ice in rabbits cage and they can stay cool all day.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 4, 2018)

My best results yet have been fans creating lots of air movement and 2L or 3L bottles with water, frozen and placed with the buns in the heat if the day. I rotate them between 2 feeezers. One is a apt size cube half-chest freezer, and the other is a fridge with top third freezer.

 I have enough frozen to use around Noon and replace when thawed and no longer cool around 4 or 5pm. The second batch takes them on into "cool" of the evening. I have the most recent used in the fridge freezer about 24 hours, then when I take the most frozen out of the chest freezer to place them, they've abt abt two days to freeze. 

Take the more recent ones out of the fridge freezer, sometimes still liquified at this point, and put them in the chest freezer til next day. It's a decent process and saves them in 90-100+deg heat.


----------



## FurryFiasco (Jun 4, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> My best results yet have been fans creating lots of air movement and 2L or 3L bottles with water, frozen and placed with the buns in the heat if the day. I rotate them between 2 feeezers. One is a apt size cube half-chest freezer, and the other is a fridge with top third freezer.
> 
> I have enough frozen to use around Noon and replace when thawed and no longer cool around 4 or 5pm. The second batch takes them on into "cool" of the evening. I have the most recent used in the fridge freezer about 24 hours, then when I take the most frozen out of the chest freezer to place them, they've abt abt two days to freeze.
> 
> Take the more recent ones out of the fridge freezer, sometimes still liquified at this point, and put them in the chest freezer til next day. It's a decent process and saves them in 90-100+deg heat.



Do you have to wrap the frozen bottles in towels, or are they good as they are?  Thanks!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't wrap them. They just lay as near to them as they want.


----------



## FurryFiasco (Jun 5, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I don't wrap them. They just lay as near to them as they want.


 
Perfect, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## BranscumFarm (Jun 5, 2018)

animalmom said:


> How long do the granite tiles stay cool?  What tiles did you get from Amazon?  I have some very interested bunnies clamoring for the answers.
> 
> Please and thank you.


Follow the link in my previous post to get the tiles. They last about 3-4 hours but are still much cooler than the wire even after that.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Jun 5, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> They look relatively small in the pic. Mine are ceramic and 12"×12". Rough on one side and smooth on the other.


They are the perfect size for an adult new zealand. They are 10 x 6 in. And they last much longer than the other tiles we had. They are ruff on one side smooth on the other.


----------

